# User friendly t-shirt design software online



## jurigendel (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi guys!

I would like to discuss the topic "t-shirt design software online" with you!

I have been in the DTG business for 2 years now. Most of my income is from my offline store and not online. Even if I have a t-shirt design tool with deconetwork, I don´t get the same order frequency as in the store. 

I have sources the whole web for a really good looking, user friendly "t-shirt design tool" but can´t find it.

Most of the tools is to messy, to much options for the customer so even I get confused at my own store sometimes =)

I have told alot of people to design their own t-shirt at spreadshirt, zazzle, small companies, big companies and havent find any tool that is really user friendly. 

What is your opinion about this? Is it just me or do you guys feel the same?


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

A very valid point. It has to be dead simple to use or else people shut the browser and go away.

If we look at the big players like cafepress, zazzle and spreadshirt they all have designers that have hardly any advanced features. They are built that way for a reason.

The type of customer using an online designer to make a t-shirt is not a graphic whizz, those guys already own graphic software and upload their finished designs.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

There's no such thing as "user friendly" man. What you or I may define as easy for users, others could say the exact opposite. There's no telling exactly what the best option is. Though I can tell you we've been using InkSoft for awhile and we've had customers state before that even though they rarely touch a computer they found InkSoft very easy to use. I suggest you checkout our Design Studio (run by InkSoft) to get a feel for it yourself.


----------

